# java/icedtea-web installation failure



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Sep 27, 2013)

So I tried to install the Java plugin for Firefox, and everything started fine, but then when it tries to configure for libxul-24.0, it spits out this message:

```
configure:14939: checking MOZ_LIBEVENT_LIBS
configure:15114: checking for nss-config
configure:15149: checking for NSS - version >= 3.15
configure:15216: checking for YASM assembler
configure:15222: checking for yasm
configure:15280: checking for jpeg_destroy_compress in -ljpeg
configure:15299: /usr/bin/clang -o conftest -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib -pthread  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-z,origin -Wl,-rpath,\$$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack conftest.c -ljpeg   1>&5
configure:15335: /usr/bin/clang -c -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include conftest.c 1>&5
configure:15382: checking for gzread in -lz
configure:15401: /usr/bin/clang -o conftest -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -pthread  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-z,origin -Wl,-rpath,\$$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack conftest.c -lz   1>&5
configure:15436: /usr/bin/clang -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include conftest.c 1>&5
configure:15487: checking for BZ2_bzread in -lbz2
configure:15506: /usr/bin/clang -o conftest -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -pthread  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-z,origin -Wl,-rpath,\$$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack conftest.c -lbz2   1>&5
configure:15555: checking for png_get_valid in -lpng
configure:15574: /usr/bin/clang -o conftest -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib -pthread  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-z,origin -Wl,-rpath,\$$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack conftest.c -lpng   1>&5
configure:15596: checking for png_get_acTL in -lpng
configure:15615: /usr/bin/clang -o conftest -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib -pthread  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-z,origin -Wl,-rpath,\$$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack conftest.c -lpng   1>&5
configure:15663: /usr/bin/clang -c -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Qunused-arguments -isystem/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include conftest.c 1>&5
configure:15749: checking for hunspell
configure:15756: checking MOZ_HUNSPELL_CFLAGS
configure:15761: checking MOZ_HUNSPELL_LIBS
configure:15953: checking for libffi >= 3.0.9
configure:15960: checking MOZ_FFI_CFLAGS
configure:15965: checking MOZ_FFI_LIBS
configure:16063: checking for icu-i18n >= 50.1
===>  Script "../configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gecko@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-esr24/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.1/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
```
Can somebody please help me out here?


----------



## vanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

What does the config.log say? Is icu-i18n installed?


----------

